# 1.8t Berg Cup Replica MK1 Rabbit KCMO



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*AEB 1.8t in a 82 Rabbit with berg cup flares KCMO*

Well The project is far enough along that I thought I would post a few picts and catch every one up. This is my first BIG project and I am taking my time with it so don’t expect a huge amount of progress in a short period of time. I am doing as much of the work on the car I can. My plan is to build a Replica Berg cup car on an 82 Mk1 Rabbit Chassis.
My goals for this project are as follows.
1.	Must be street legal,
2.	Must be reliable and daily drivable
Must be at least 300 WHP
I am doing an AEB 1.8t Swap with an 02J or possibly 6 speed trans. The engine just arrived and I don’t have a trans yet. It has 105k miles on the clock and if it needs major attention I will bore it out and possibly stroke it with an ABA crank. I am currently in the Bodywork phase of the project and have received most of the panels that need to be replaced. I just built a wooden frame to put the car on it side for easier access to the underside. I am converting the front core support to a round headlight and have ordered a 4” berg fender flare kit with front air dam and small spoiler. I am also running KW variant 3 Coilovers and stock size brakes up front. I am probably going to convert the rear to disks just for the heat dissipation gains. Rims are going to be light 15” steelies from Diamond Racing wheels. After the body and suspension is mocked up I will calculate the proper width and back spacing and they will custom make wheels for around 100 each. Shooting for 10’s out back and 9’s up front.
Interior will be sparse at best, racing seats, 10 point cage, custom aluminum dash and no rear seat. Radio….No. Cupholders…..Yes.
This project would not be possible with out this forum and the Wealth of information it contains. If there is anyway I can help any of you with your projects please let me know. I am in the Kansas City Mo area. All my pictures are here http://s647.photobucket.com/al...oject/









































































































































































_Modified by BergCupCar at 10:14 AM 8-30-2009_


_Modified by BergCupCar at 12:33 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t Berg Cup Replica MK1 Rabbit KCMO (BergCupCar)*

Watchin this one.. dang. 
I like the nude look. nice rotisserie, much easier than busted yer azzz and getting under the car.


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: 1.8t Berg Cup Replica MK1 Rabbit KCMO (DubPhreek)*

Thanks. I am hoping to keep this project progressing quickly.I got the idea for a wood rotisserie from a picture off another post.


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*BODY CAULK!!*

Rabbits are Held together with CAULK!








The first few weeks of this project I used Aircraft Stripper to remove most of the paint with Excellent results but what I was left with was a whole new problem. Body Caulk is the current bane of my existence. This is over ¾ of an inch thick in places! Some panels are tack welded every 15” and the rest of it is held in place with copious amounts of caulk. I plan on seal welding the whole car to remedy this. After much experimentation the only things that will remove caulk are pure heat or an angle grinder with a heavy twisted wire wheel. The wire wheel works great but is so very messy and time consuming. I can’t complain too much. I am getting media blasting results at 10% of the price. I uncovered some serious spots of rot today and I am creating a plan of attack. I have new front floorpans but the rust far exceeds the floorpans. I was initially concerned with the metal-work looking as stock as possible but, Being the underside of the car I am not concerned any longer. I am going to be fabricating some panels and support members to repair the spots and properly stiffen the underside of the car. Hopefully they won’t look like crap. I am trying to rush so that I can get the car in etching primer. I am tired of the surface rust but I still have lots of welding before I am ready for primer. On a positive note O`reilly’s carries front calipers for the MK1 rabbit for $29.00 each, with a lifetime warranty plus $10 core. Not too bad.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t Berg Cup Replica MK1 Rabbit KCMO (BergCupCar)*

Id love to find a place that just has clean Rabbit's waiting to be sold.
I have been looking for a MK1 with a clean shell for over 3 years and could not find ANYTHING.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Id love to find a place that just has clean Rabbit's waiting to be sold.
I have been looking for a MK1 with a clean shell for over 3 years and could not find ANYTHING.


im sure one of us out here in california can help you find something for a nominal finders fee


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_
im sure one of us out here in california can help you find something for a nominal finders fee









Allready have a car in California...too much hassle to get it out of there


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

The good things about rabbits is that sheet metal is relatively inexpensive compared to most American muscle cars. I would probably be pulling my last hair out if I was trying to do a total stock restoration. I just want the car to be solid and rust free when i am done.


----------



## deepgrooves74 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BergCupCar)*

Looking forward to an update... btw... I go a long time before someone even comments on my thread. They are almost always encouraging! I like to post so that I have a time line of what I did. I post for me. I can look back and remember what I was thinking... WHAT WAS I THINKING!!! taking on my project...lol...








and yes... thread being watched!
btw I saw your front jacking point missing because of rot... did you ever think about making it a little more prominent of a lifting point? I am considering that right now with mine...


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Update*

I must apologize for the long span between updates life takes its toll. Well so far I have been basically cutting out bad spots, welding in new panels and protecting the bare metal with Metal ready. The white crust on the car is the residue from the metal ready. It stops the surface rust I was battling and I can weld through it. When it comes time to paint I will have to wash the panels off with water and final wipe but they are already etched and ready for paint. I have stripped most of the body caulk off and will be finished with that part very soon. The 10 point cage is from Broke Dick racing. I purchased it on ebay for around 400$. Currently they have only the mk2s and up. The floorpans are welded in and I used some angle iron to replace the support boxes that run down the center of the pans. I am very happy with the results. This is my first welding project and I am getting better every day. I hope to be up to speed by the time I get to the major panels. 
My engine is an AEB and It had 109k on the clock. I just got it back from the machine shop. I had them check all dimensions, hot tank & hone the block, clean head, replace valve guides, perform a 3 angle valve job and clean the pistons off. I am planning on running IE rifle drilled rods, stock pistons and ARP head studs (soon to be ordered). I have been doing loads of research on turbos and Stand alone engine management. I have decided to use the Vi-Pec v44 ECM and a Garret GT2871R .52 A/R .60 . I did manage to shoot some epoxy primer on a fender and my hood. I have some hail damage to address on the hood and will take care of that soon. I finally received my fender flare kit and it is pretty rough. I will have lots of sanding and filling of imperfections before they are ready to paint. The seats are just a generic race bucket off of ebay. I will be installing them soon. I am also running a set of KV variant 3 coilovers. I seam welded the control arms and have already undercoated them. I am sorry this post is so scattered. I will get my act together and get organized.


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Update (BergCupCar)*

I spent the day grinding welds and hitting all the little things that need to be address before I even think about some primer. I finally got around to removing the stock front core support. I used an air chisel to separate and peal the parts apart. It destroyed the core support but the frame and attaching points are in good shape. I had to grind the pieces of the core that pealed off on the frame. When i put the new round support on just for a very rough fitting, I was very surprised to see the large gaps in the inner fender wall and the support. Apparently the round eye support is not as recessed as the square. I will have to fabricate some pieces to bridge this gap oh well. Other than those gaps the new support was a good fit. I am not going to install it now. I still have lots of work on the engine bay and having the support out of the way is nice. 
Have a great Thanksgiving!!


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: 1.8t Berg Cup Replica MK1 Rabbit KCMO (BergCupCar)*

Progress has been slowed down due to the financial stresses on the holidays but lately i have made some progress. I purchased a set of h-beam rods from Integrates engineering. They have a new slightly smaller version that clears the stock intermediate shaft gear on the AEB block. I have installed the new rods, pistons, rings, bearings and main cap bolts. I finally got the bearings pressed in the front hubs so i was able to assemble them. Those are new rotors, calipers, pads, bushings and coilovers. I have also done a little welding patching some rust holes in the inner fenders. I will be purchasing the oil pump and timing chain tensioner so I can assemble the head and finish the bottom end. I will continue the body work then my shop warms up a little.
































































I tripped while carring my block and ran head first into a door. I held the block all the way down it never hit the floor. I broke my big toe but it could have been ALOT worse!








I have also been helping my best friend rebuild the engine out of his 84gti. We are almost finished with the rebuild. Looks good doesn't it?

















If you guys are like me.. my shop is older and gets pretty cold over the winter. Working out there is tough at best. I found this heater at Lowes on sale for 75% off. It will heat 1,100 square feet and raises my shop 30 deg in 1 hour. It is a great deal and the tank will last a week or more.








More to come


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: AEB 1.8t in a 82 Rabbit with berg cup flares KCMO (BergCupCar)*

Looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## citigti (Jun 24, 2008)

Looking good! I don't know what it is man, when the days get short I lose interest in being in the garage. I've had my 2.0 S/C 16v back in the car for a while and just haven't got back out there to do the wiring. 
Good Luck and take care of the toe!


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice build it is a real project when you get into full resto and heavy mods. Looks good keep up the good work.
I almost forgot... those bucketseats are the POOH!










_Modified by notsoslow at 10:43 AM 2-28-2010_


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: AEB 1.8t in a 82 Rabbit with berg cup flares KCMO (BergCupCar)*

Where did you get this grill/emblem that is pretty cool makes me want an Audi motor in my Rabbit just for the grill.







http://i647.photobucket.com/al...8.jpg










_Modified by notsoslow at 10:52 AM 2-28-2010_


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: AEB 1.8t in a 82 Rabbit with berg cup flares KCMO (notsoslow)*

Thanks Guys. I need all the support I can get. I have 2 kids and Managing the build and trying to finance a family is tough right now. I hope to keep moving but there are some big pieces that are going to have to wait for a while.
I got the Grill and the Emblem off of Ebay. I had to buy 2 grills before I got a good one. The emblem is just an AUDI replacement badge. Just bear with me. I will make progress, slow but steady.


----------



## doctor12valve (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: AEB 1.8t in a 82 Rabbit with berg cup flares KCMO (BergCupCar)*

Watching this - I want to do the same thing but with a AAA..
Subscribed






















motivation:










_Modified by doctor12valve at 6:51 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: AEB 1.8t in a 82 Rabbit with berg cup flares KCMO (doctor12valve)*

I Love that Picture. My goal for this project it The car below. If i can replicate this I will be so happy with this.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: AEB 1.8t in a 82 Rabbit with berg cup flares KCMO (BergCupCar)*

I love it.. I too would love to do something similar to this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll be watching it.


----------



## Sleeper-Dub (Nov 27, 2008)

any idea what size wheels those guys run on the last two pictures?


----------



## doctor12valve (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (Sleeper-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sleeper-Dub* »_any idea what size wheels those guys run on the last two pictures? 

nope...


----------



## $800rado (Jun 1, 2007)

looks like 13's or 14's


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: ($800rado)*

they looks like schmidt revolutions
http://www.tunershop.com/Wheels/14_inches/


----------



## bluebug300 (Jun 30, 2007)

BUMP :thumbup: 
keep this thread alive


----------



## 1990mk2 (Jul 4, 2010)

op, was that old motor in working condition because im looking to pick up a westy and would just like a motor so I can drive it around for a while. I seen you live in KCMO and I live close to that, im in topeka, but spend a lot of time in KCMO hit me up man.:beer:

GL on build to


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

BergCupCar said:


> !


 I feel for you. Now i don't run up the stairs.









More progress shots or you will get more gross toe shots!!!!


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

nice start i'll subscribe if no one posts anymore feet shotsumpkin:


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*What happened?*

I thought my post was lost in the system change!! For the longest time I couldn’t find my post! I thought it was gone… Well it is catch up time. Since my least post, I have bought a house and moved to said house. It has a smaller garage but the wife has graciously donated the entire space to me and my project. So my time has been spent making the house a home and setting up the new shop. The project was on hold for about 5 months but I am primed and ready to get it rolling again full speed. 
Updates
I welded the new front core suport on the car so i could trailer it.










I just purchased a Eurospec rear disk brake kit from Black forest industries, should be here tomorrow!!
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/euredico.html









And a pro Bias Pedal box from OBP out of the UK Should be here next year ;(











I also have been speaking to Arnold at Pag parts about putting together an awesome turbo setup for the car.

Thanks for everyone’s patience
J


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Work HAs BEGUN!*

*Work HAS BEGUN! Yesterday my best friend came over and we worked on the car most of the afternoon. We are finishing up the floors and should have the underside ready for POR-15 and undercoat very soon. I have finally got my shop organized enough to start working, The plan is to take any tax return I may get and put it on the car. I have an 02j trans lined up and a killer GT3071R turbo setup from Pag Parts, just waiting for me to pull the trigger on. With some Christmas money, I purchased the 3m Panel adhesive and gun so I am getting ready to mount the fender flares. I will keep posting. 
Thanks
J*

Rotating the car!









The view from my kitchen









The new shop!









My best friend taking a turn on the grinder. The union Stagehand sticker is a joke.









View from the front









ME


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

My neighbors have about quit looking too hard within the garage when the doors are open. I bet you get some looks to. Keep up the good work.:thumbup:


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Rear beam is stripped.*

Today was a pretty good day. I got some more of the old under coating stripped off. There is so much of that stuff and it is so thick that it takes a while to burn through it with the wire wheel. The big news is that I disassembled the rear beam today. I stripped it down. Removed the rust, treated it with metal ready and applied 2 coats of POR-15. The sway bar was rusted so bad that is is unusable. I have a mk4 read disk brake conversion that I will install when the por-15 cures. But that is for another day.
The Rear Beam mounted on the shop bench









Good bye rear drum brakes. They were in pretty good shape if anyone is interested in them. 









Giving it hell with the wire wheel.









Stripped and ready for Metal ready









Metal ready is Dry









POR-15 beauty









One more time








More to come. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Its like 68 Deg HERE In Kansas City. Holy Crap!*

Mornin peoples. This morning I couldn’t sleep so I got up at 5am and hid in the shop. The Por-15 was dry and I had a MK3 (not 4) disk brake to install. After pressing in the bearing races, I started to mount the stub axles. There was a small problem. The machined area on the rear beam for the stub axles was too small. IT was very close but there was some overlap. I had to use my trusty angle grinder to smooth the hump out and blend it into the machined surface. Not what a machine shop would do but good enough. I mocked the brake kit on to check for clearance issues and now I will be taking it off for caliper paint and such. 

Get out there and get started. The weather is awsome.
J

Notice the area I had to grind flat.









Stub Axle installed flush









Urethane bushings all around









There it is.


















Pretty dam sexy for a 28 year old beam. :thumbup:


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*OBP pedal box*

Just a quick update, I got a package in the mail today! 
















OBP bolt in pedal box. Pure sex in my book


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*help me choose a gear set*

I have been doing some calculations on gear ratios vs speed and engine rpm. My goal is to gear the car properly to make the most use of the WHP without spinning up the tires. On the other side, I want to be able to drive the car on the interstate without turning 4k rpm at 75 mph. I talked to Tom at APTuning.com and he is willing to build me an 02J trans with a peloquin diff and he recommended a G-force race gear set. I am on the fence as to whether or not the gear set it really needed. At my HP levels (350) would the Stock 02j hold up?? I do know the scyncros on the stock 02j are weak and the gear set address this problem plus the gears themselves are bullet proof for my application. And Tom says that the lower first gear (2.67) with my 21” tall tires would help me keep from spinning up. I don’t know. I have 3 choices for first and 3 choices for a pinion. 
Here are ratios I am looking at. All are the G-force gear sets with different pinion ring ratios. 
All calculations are based on the following, 
Wheel size 21” 
Redline shift point 6000 rpm 
*First is race gear set with a 3.389 pinion* 










*Second is the same gear set with a 3.938* 









*First Thrd is the same gear set with a 4.325 Pinion* 









I think I like the 3.389 pinion so that I can cruise at 75 without having my engine at 3700rpm. 
*This is a 3.4 first and a 3.389 pinion* 









*This is a 3.0 first and a 3.389 pinion* 









*And last we have a 2.67 first with the same 3.389 pinion. * 








Any thoughts?? 
Thanks 
J


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Por-15 anyone?*

*Spent the whole day working on the underside of my car. Por-15 is the best*


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

Good stuff :thumbup: Cant wait to that pedal cluster mounted. opcorn:


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

ALLGORIMSHOW said:


> Good stuff :thumbup: Cant wait to that pedal cluster mounted. opcorn:


Thanks, I am working on sorting out the placement of everything. The pedal box is "Bolt IN" but the pldal placement needs to be tweaked. It is not what i would call "ideal" I need to get a Shifter so that i can really get things sorted. I am 6'2" and trying to lower my seat enough to clear my helmet from the top hoop on the roll cage. I will post pictures soon.
Thanks


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

thsi would be bad azz to see run in the challenge races in nova scotia i think is the place somewhere way up in north east canada somewhere ...i just saw it on speed a few times and this car would be great in the older car class ..damn why can't i remember then name of this event ...i know it's more rally timed event ...anyhow be watching this build man :thumbup:


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

I am still not sure how serious i want to race this car. I do want to go to a few track days and autocross comps but canada is a bit far for me. Anything is possible.
*Ok First question. Power steering Rack?? Your thoughts?? I was told that I will need one if I want to run autocross because it will make the car much easier to handle in slow speed corners with my agressive slick tires.*

I got home yesterday morning at 4am and after a few hours sleep I decided to work on the car some. I was struggling to fit the seat in a good position with the floor cross-member in place. I was hesitant to remove it for fear of weakening the area. After reading the Reeves MK1 build Post on Club GTI.comI noticed that they removed them and had no ill effects on chassis strength so, out they came. I have started mocking the pedals and seats trying to get a good layout. I ran out of welding wire so I won’t be able to install the seats till next week some time but any progress is good. BTW i will be running a momo wheel, yet to be purchased.

























J


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Applying Por-15 all day with it snowing outside and some nice heaters in the garage sounds like a good time imo. :beer::beer:


----------



## Stupid-GTi (Sep 13, 2006)

You're thinking of the Targa Newfoundland, Not Nova Scotia.

http://www.targanewfoundland.com/


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

yea i knew it was up there somewhere's lol ..:thumbup:


----------



## Skimmy (Sep 30, 2010)

looking very good, what brakes do you use?


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

looks good so far. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

Skimmy said:


> looking very good, what brakes do you use?


For now they are rebuilt stock front disk brakes and mk4 rear disk brake kit from Black forrest industries. I will upgrade to race equipment as i need them.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

.It has been a little while since my last post but I have tried to keep moving forward when the money permits. Suspension is the theme to this week’s work. Studying build post and learning from others I realized that there were several important modifications that I hadn’t done yet so I jumped on it. I wanted a pair of Ground Control Caster camber plates 
(http://www.ground-control-store.com/.../II=148/CA=195) But at over $400,  that is too much for me right now. I don’t mind making a universal kit fit my car so I purchased this off ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MK1-...wItemQQhashZitem588a53f633QQitemZ380277880371) 
The are ¼ the price of the ground control plated and they while they are not quite as nice, they should do what I need. 

Here are the plated I bought









I bought some Plate steel From the scrap yard for like 2 bucks. 









After cutting out the blanks I then drilled mounting holes for the camber plates. 









I don’t have a lot of power tools so I had to break out the trusty File set to shape the cutout. Takes lots of time.









Placed on the car for cutout sizing









Cut marked and ready









Cut made and prepped for welding









First plate welded in, Not the prettiest welds but solid.









Repeat the process and welded in the passenger side plate









Bolted the plate in to check for clearance problems. Looks good to me.









I have another modification in the works :think: but I am waiting on parts to arrive. I will update you just as soon as I make more progress.
Thanks
Jason


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

Well the last 2 days have been very productive for me. A lot of suspension pieces finally arrived and I was able to get a lot accomplished. Since day 1 I have had my eye on several track suspension pieces specifically the Mk I Rear Beam Toe Stabilizer Kit. 









His Parts are top quality and well engineered but you also pay for that quality. I took a long hard look at the kit and decided to try and make it myself. I could save over $300 if I could pull it off. I began searching for the parts on the net and I found some very nice 22” aluminum rods from summit racing and the heim joints from Ebay. Total I have less than $100 in my kit and I think it came out pretty good. Tell me what you think.

I started with a piece of 3” square tubing and i cut it in half. 









They fit nicely over the shock mount tabs

















I then marked them up and cut the corners out of them 

















I then bent the tabs in and welded the seams up.

















You end up with a nice pair of pyramids with no tops. 









The necessary hardware finally arrived









The heim joints thread into the end of the aluminum rods.









I then cut tops and welded them into place on the pyramids.









Drilled a hole for the bolts and Welded a nut to the top.









Test fit them over the lower shock mounts with a long bolt. I will weld them like this.









Tacked & welded up









Looking good so far









Front mounting tabs all welded in









Bolted in for clearance check









Final product still needs paint

























I will post a list of part numbers and where you can get the parts of anyone is interested in doing the same project on their mk1.

Thanks
Jason


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

you are very inventive. love the progress.


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Wheel and tires*



Mean 'n Green86 said:


> you are very inventive. love the progress.


Thanks, I thought my post was dead cuz no body was saying a thing. 
It was so nice outside today that i couldn't help but spend some quality time in the shop. I had some body panels to weld on and i got that done so that I could test fit the group 2 flare kit. It is from canada and the quality is not the best so its going to take allot of prep work to make it fit right. I just used some very small self tapping screws. I will rivet / bond the flares and properly bolt the front splitter on later. I bolted the suspension on just to measure for wheels and tires. It is not setup and it way off. Also the multi color flares are just a paint/primer test. Those are not the colors i am using and they will be sanded down when i prep the flares. 













































I also changed the camber plates so that they are at an angle now. This way i can get camber and caster out of them. I also mounted them on top of the strut towers to gain more suspension travel.

















I also played around with wheel fitment. I used my jack to support the suspension at full compression and i moved the wheel out the desired amount and measured for back spacing.










I am bushed so its shower/adult beverage time. Have a good evening 

Jason


----------



## MFND (Mar 14, 2011)

I just joined this forum, and there are hours and hours of reading to do, but at this point you are my resto-mod hero. Great work, and great documentation. Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks and welcome to the forum. I have never been called any ones hero before, I am just too cheap to
spend money on something I think I can make. Once again thanks for the feed back.


MFND said:


> I just joined this forum, and there are hours and hours of reading to do, but at this point you are my resto-mod hero. Great work, and great documentation. Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## kizoptrebor (Jun 10, 2008)

Love this thread! Can't wait to do this!


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks, I still have a very long way to go so you might get started and finished before me if you get after it.


----------



## tommyjunior (Apr 2, 2004)

Just found this, looks good! I hope you reconsider racing it. The way your building it, you would probably do quite well once it's sorted. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*racing*

I am not going to go racing for various reasons but here are the top of my list. 1-its expensive, 2- I don't have the time to travel around and race right now, 3- I have never raced and will need to learn to drive my car properly before i throw down with the big boys. I am building the car to have fun and to learn performance driving. I'll probably be too attached to it to truly thrash it in a race. 
You never know, i may get it done and want to race. I have time to consider it. 

Thanks for the positive comments. 

Jason


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

wow dude ur a fabbin mofo for sure ....not to many joe's can do this like you are ...i can appreciate what you are doing anyhow. wish i had the tools to mess around with ...got skills and nothing to build with sucks ...anyhow really like this build even though i am a mk2 guy this is still one of my favorite cars of all time :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks man. I am happy with the build progress too. I hope it lives up to every ones expectations. This is my first big project and I gave alot to learn. Hell,i had never welded before I started this car last year, and I have never painted a car. We will see how it turns out, I am optimistic. 


Ickey said:


> wow dude ur a fabbin mofo for sure ....not to many joe's can do this like you are ...i can appreciate what you are doing anyhow. wish i had the tools to mess around with ...got skills and nothing to build with sucks ...anyhow really like this build even though i am a mk2 guy this is still one of my favorite cars of all time :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

this car is awesome, how did i not see this sooner!?!? 
keep up the good work


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

BergCupCar said:


> I will post a list of part numbers and where you can get the parts of anyone is interested in doing the same project on their mk1.
> 
> Thanks
> Jason


 Yes Please!


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

Rocco R16V said:


> Yes Please!


 Ok Here it is, 
Ok my complete part list for the rear beam toe kit. 

From Summitracing.com 
2x Allstar Performance Suspension Tube, Aluminum, Black Anodized, 5/8-18 in. Left/Right Hand Thread, .875 in. Diameter, 22 in. Length. $14.79 each 

From seller QSC8 on Ebay 
2 x ECON 1/2 x 5/8-18 MALE RH ROD ENDS HEIM JOINTS HEIMS $13.30 total 
2x ECON 1/2 x 5/8-18 MALE LH ROD ENDS HEIM JOINTS HEIMS $13.30 Total 
4x 1/2" CONE SPACER HEIMS HEIM JOINT ROD END ENDS JOINTS $5.00 Total 
1x 6 PACK 5/8-18 LH STEEL JAM NUTS NUT $4.75 
1x 6 PACK 5/8-18 RH STEEL JAM NUTS NUT $1.65 

After that all you need is a 7” long piece of 3” square tubing for and some plate steel for the mounts. The steel is like $6 for everything. 

All my nuts & bolts are ½ inch grade 8 and available almost any hardware store. The Front 2 are 1.75” long and the rea are 1”. 

Add it up. With the nuts and bits its less than $100 for the stuff + your time. 

That’s it. If you have any questions or I left a detail out, let me know.:wave: 
Jason


----------



## dsleggett (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks Great! You may end up switching the camber plates back so they move one dimensionally. On the angle for every camber adjustment you also get caster adjustment, can't get one without the other. You may want to slot the holes IF you need caster adjustment. Beautiful fabrication.


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the help. I made the plates so that i could get caster and camber out of them. If it doesn't work out,i can always rotate them to reach the desired angle for both. 



dsleggett said:


> Looks Great! You may end up switching the camber plates back so they move one dimensionally. On the angle for every camber adjustment you also get caster adjustment, can't get one without the other. You may want to slot the holes IF you need caster adjustment. Beautiful fabrication.


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

I have been working on the car some, most of the work is boring every day stuff but I did do a single wiper conversion that you may like. I bought a single wiper setup out of a mk1 scirocco. 








Here you can see where I already welded up the driver side hole. Not bad for my first ever patch job. No filler yet.









I then bent some scrap steel to match the contour of the wiper assembly. I also marked a plate to be the mount point for the bent plate.

















I mounted the wiper assembly to get a look at things, its a tight fit.








Welded the bracket and mocked it in place.

































Finally welded it all up. Tested it with a battery charger and it works.









Making push to get the car painted this summer. Full speed ahead!

Thanks,
J


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello To all.
Fuel Cell install in the spare tire well. 
I wanted to go with an ATL spare tire well Fuel cell but a over $500 they were just too rich for my blood. I wanted to plumb the fuel cell to the filler neck to keep the fumes in the car minimal after fueling. I had to alter the angle of the stock filler neck & the neck on the fuel cell to accommodate the hose. Summit sells a angled filler top for this fuel cell but it is another $48 plus shipping. My modification coset me 5 bucks and 1 hour of work. I will need to source a good fuel safe paint or send it all off for powder coating. Summit also sells fuel cell mounting kits for $30 but i bent a $6 metal strap and it will be stronger and thicker than what summit would sell me. I will work on the sheet metal around the filler neck another time.

The Fuel Cell









The stock filler neck









Cut and welded straight. Pressure tested for weld porosity. 









*The problem*









The solution









Welded and tested for pinholes in the weld









Much Better!!









The tank strap. I also bought some neoprene from hobby lobby and cut it into strips for padding on the straps.









Final install position. 









*Question...* Should i paint the fuel cell to match the car or leave it plain???

Thanks everyone,

Jason


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

leave it aluminum colored


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats 2 votes for natural.


----------



## KAWIMAN35 (Jan 19, 2010)

Leave it plain.
Car looks awesome btw:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stereoandy78 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Beautiful*

Fantastic write up. Doin KCMO proud! I am so awestruck by this build, I would be willing to help you push it to Wyandotte cnty lake. Very tasteful choice as well.


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

stereoandy78 said:


> Fantastic write up. Doin KCMO proud! I am so awestruck by this build, I would be willing to help you push it to Wyandotte cnty lake. Very tasteful choice as well.


Thanks for the feedback but why would i want to push it into Wyandotte county lake? Are you being very sarcastic or do i just don't get the joke?

Jason


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

Awesome job man, subscribed!


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks man, I haven't had much time to work on the car in the last 2 weeks. We has a pipe break under the slab in our basement. Digging up and repairing that leak has dominated my time. All that it finished now so I hope to get some work done this week.
Jason


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

:beer::beer:


----------



## mr-cave (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi there! 

Nice thread!
Im doing the same kind of build here in sweden...
You can have a look at our forum if you like.
U may have to join to see the pics thou....

http://vwgolf.se/viewtopic.php?t=12280

You gave me some new ideas and joy to continue the build so i hope my build can give you some ideas. We use the same engine as well. 1,8T AGU engine.
Mine is already in place. Have electrics and fuel lines left....
Then its just to fit arches and paint it.....almost....

Pictures of the build so far...








Storage during winter time....








Caddie dash with 16V MK2 instruments, shiftlight and turbo meter on side.








Rear brake adjustable reduction valve








A bad pic showing front wheel (8x14) position with berg cup arch


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome build. This is whats all about a little light car with a big ass kicker engine :thumbup:eace::beer:

edited for more :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: and guns and roses eace:


----------



## 20vGetta (Oct 8, 2006)

Watching


----------



## whitegtivr6 (Dec 22, 2010)

Love it I am hooked keep up the good work


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Hello Everyone*

Things have been steadily going downhill around my house over the last month. We discovered a broken sewer pipe under the slab of our basement and had to spend precious time and money repairing that problem asap.









On top of that, I cracked a tooth and have spent $2400 getting it repaired. Truly sucks. On the other hand i have been making some small progress on the car. First the side skirts..

They are around 4 inches to short so i have taken up fiberglass work to extend them.

This is the line they should follow









The problem









Planned cut









I used Parchment baking paper as a mold release film and it works Great









Just regular fiberglass supplies available at wal-mart or lowes









Wetting "gel coat"









Laid up material after the gel coat setup a little









Poped the mould off to reveal a nice contour match. I will use this negative to lay up my extension after i clamp the 2 cut pieces in the mould.











I haven't had the time to start the layup on the final pieces. I will get to that after i get the rear flares fully attached. 

Here is some other things i have been doing. 
I fabricated a little box in the fender well to allow the fuel neck to enter the rear of the car. This way i can plumb the fuel cell and still fill it from outside of the car. it has been painted with POR-15 and i will clean up the drips and mask this area off when i paint the interior of the car.









the view from the under side. i have already put por-15 and undercoat on the inner fender wells.









and lastly, I have bonded the front fares to the fenders with structural panel adhesive and rivets to eliminate a de-lamination problem. I have applied my first coat of filler and am working on shaping the profile to smooth the transition from fender to flare.









None of this stuff is very pretty work or much fun. Its all dusty and dirty at this point. I am still pushing to have the car totally painted by the end of sumer so stay tuned!

THanks
Jason


----------



## A2VRTurbo (May 30, 2009)

lovin this build and lovin the fab work wanna see this one thru i kno how it gets man:beer:


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't worry about that. I guarantee that I will finish this car. It just may take me longer than some people might like. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

amazing work! Keep it coming! love this build


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks man. I spent saturday prepping and priming the interior of the car. I have a few places to weld up but once that is done the main shell will be ready for body filter and top coats. Thanks for the feedback, it keeps me motivated. 
jason :thumbup:


----------



## noopS (Jun 28, 2010)

awesome job :thumbup:


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

Awesome. What were you using the side skirt?


----------



## Danyboy503 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sick build bro keep up the great work!!!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Great build. Im digging the (ingenuity elbow grease>wasting cash) philosophy..

Im impressed with the quality of your fab, and body work. The finished product will look professional; so long as you dont rush the body prep at the end..

Keep up the hard work.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

i really enjoyed reading the last threee pages:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lookin good man!:beer:


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Houston we have a problem*

Well people, this is the post I thought i would never have to write but here it is. My family is in some financial trouble. It is caused by many factors but the truth is we are in need of some cash asap. I have had to really prioritize my life in the last week and sadly my family is more important to me than this car. As of right now... 
*This Project is for sale!*
Anything you have seen on my post is for sale. If you are interested in any of it just let me know.

I will be parting the car out very soon

Jason


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

bump


----------



## A2VRTurbo (May 30, 2009)

I feel for you but i will ask how much and is motor in.... and/or running?????:beer::beer:


----------



## jay1212 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey man nice job with the car, looks awsome!
i was wondering if you wouldnt happen to know where i can buy 13" low profile tires ?
Thanks?


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

UPdate!
The project it no longer for sale. I have had to make some major changes in the build but i will be finishing the car. I have changed from a 1.8t powerplant to a more subdued and cheaper 8v weber setup. Won't be nearly as powerful but will get me down the road for now and i will upgrade as the future permits.
The engine is for sale in the motor classifieds.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...P-head-Studs-Rebuilt-with-0-miles-on-it.-KCMO
Thanks
Jason


----------



## Jphive (Apr 22, 2005)

Glad to hear you resolved you issues. Looks like its great build and it would have been a shame to have to let it go. Watched! Cant wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

Jphive said:


> Glad to hear you resolved you issues. Looks like its great build and it would have been a shame to have to let it go. Watched! Cant wait to see how it comes out.


Thanks, I really wanted to see this thing trough. I have had to modify some of my wants out of this car in order to get it done but I am glad that i can afford to keep it. Now all i have to do is keep progressing.

Thanks for all the support
J


----------



## wntadub2 (Sep 12, 2011)

updates?:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

well i just sold the 1.8t and have started working again on the body work. I don't have any good picts or any real progress to report. Most of the progress i have made lately is monetary. I will be running an weber 8V setup that i built for a friend. It will be very simple and cheep to finish. With the addition of a header and possibly a port/polish it should be peppy.

Thanks for checking in on me.


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

Great write up and fab work :thumbup: Good to here your keeping your project I enjoyed the read eace:


----------



## MkBean (Jun 21, 2010)

big inspiration for me keep up the good work


----------



## fthaimike (Jun 29, 2009)

Looking good.

A few Q's on the cage....

Why have the rear diagonals going down to the floor, surely to the rear struts would have been much better and you could brace a bar between them tying the suspension areas with strength together.

And the front legs you could bring through the firewall to the front mounts (never did this with mine as it is no-where near your power mind, EDIT:skip that as you have changed engine but still worth it if you can).

Good cage guide here:
http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=236754

all good mind and keep up the hard work.


----------



## bpeice (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

any update?


----------



## nnamssorxela (Jul 19, 2009)

Weird, I was just going through my bookmarks and was planning to ask for updates as well! One of my favorite builds!

-Alex


----------



## doctor12valve (Jul 20, 2005)

Where are we at on this one? :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

Subscribed! :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*The build is over. The project sold.*

Sorry to let anyone down but the project sold. The build on this car is over. My aspirations were much larger than my pocket book. Technically i think could pull it off but until i am in a better place financially it will have to wait. I did learn a HUGE amount on this project and it was a win for me in that respect. Thanks for all the support.
Jason


----------



## fthaimike (Jun 29, 2009)

Good luck in the future


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

BergCupCar said:


> Sorry to let anyone down but the project sold. The build on this car is over. My aspirations were much larger than my pocket book. Technically i think could pull it off but until i am in a better place financially it will have to wait. I did learn a HUGE amount on this project and it was a win for me in that respect. Thanks for all the support.
> Jason


It was enjoyable for the time being. I know how you feel. I had similar experiences about 5 years ago. Make sure you inform the gentleman who bought it there are requirements after purchasing that car. And those requirements are in the form of creating a continuation thread here on the Vortex for all of us to follow. :beer:


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


> It was enjoyable for the time being. I know how you feel. I had similar experiences about 5 years ago. Make sure you inform the gentleman who bought it there are requirements after purchasing that car. And those requirements are in the form of creating a continuation thread here on the Vortex for all of us to follow. :beer:


The project went to a another local Vdubber her in kc. I will be living vicariously though his build and lending my help in anyway. 
I do have some cool news. This is Rumbles my 1986 Scirocco that was part of the deal for the project car. I have begin an oem+ resto and am loving the fact that it is so freaking clean and drives well. 








Thanks


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

In in in...


----------

